# not a joke- texas skeeter



## gypsyseagod (Aug 6, 2007)

it's not funny when this is the 1st skeeter of the year. 2 broken flyswatters & a 12 gauge suprise.... should i smoke this... it's big enough to brine,,,  http://s178.photobucket.com/albums/w...iscpics003.jpg


----------



## mossymo (Aug 6, 2007)

Rig up and go fly fishing !!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 6, 2007)

God it's a mutant skeeter!


----------



## franco61365 (Aug 6, 2007)

I would put that on a #12 fly hook with a few twist of fly tread, and hit the stream!


----------



## az_redneck (Aug 6, 2007)

And then smoked the trout!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 6, 2007)

the really sad part is i wear a size 11 3/4  wedding ring ...... i gots big hands.....


----------



## az_redneck (Aug 6, 2007)

OK..Now you're bragging!


----------



## doc (Aug 6, 2007)

Gypsy- that is the grandpappy of all skeeters
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 And i've seen some big skeeters in my day. 
Maybe you could hang em out front of your house as a warning to all the other skeeters out there, save you on some citronella!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 6, 2007)

nah- i still ran.... the 1st time...  i AM from texas.... we only run from bus wreckin, kid snatchin',cattle bleedin,skeeters... lol


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 6, 2007)

think i'll stuff & mount that bugger....


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 6, 2007)

Now that there's a skeeter! How'd ya' kill it, with your car? If so, any damage?


----------



## smokincowboy (Aug 6, 2007)

hope he didn't bite ya   man he's big


----------



## ihsfab (Aug 6, 2007)

It looks like those ones found up in the southern part of Canada they got big skeeters just like that


----------



## Dutch (Aug 6, 2007)

Man, I saw that and like others I thought "Get out the fly rod"!! Almost big enough to throw a saddle on and take for a ride!!

Hey Gypsy-I got'ch be by 1 1/2 ring sizes (13)


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 6, 2007)

Looks like there's some horse fly cross breeding goin on there


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 6, 2007)

actually he flew into the ceiling fan so needless to say i'm patching that up right now....


----------



## dacdots (Aug 6, 2007)

Gypsy,Id say catch two dozen more of those wing ged creatures and smoke some sish-ka-bobs.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 6, 2007)

tying myself to the porch tonight... any recipes for a brine ?????
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 p.s. where's my dog ??????


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 6, 2007)

now who's bragging ????


----------



## dacdots (Aug 6, 2007)

Take a needle and poke bout a hundred holes in yourself,that outta chum them in real good.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 6, 2007)

it's not funny when this is the 1st skeeter of the year. 2 broken flyswatters & a 12 gauge suprise.... should i smoke this... it's big enough to brine,,,  http://s178.photobucket.com/albums/w...iscpics003.jpg


----------



## mossymo (Aug 6, 2007)

Rig up and go fly fishing !!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 6, 2007)

God it's a mutant skeeter!


----------



## franco61365 (Aug 6, 2007)

I would put that on a #12 fly hook with a few twist of fly tread, and hit the stream!


----------



## az_redneck (Aug 6, 2007)

And then smoked the trout!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 6, 2007)

the really sad part is i wear a size 11 3/4  wedding ring ...... i gots big hands.....


----------



## az_redneck (Aug 6, 2007)

OK..Now you're bragging!


----------



## doc (Aug 6, 2007)

Gypsy- that is the grandpappy of all skeeters
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 And i've seen some big skeeters in my day. 
Maybe you could hang em out front of your house as a warning to all the other skeeters out there, save you on some citronella!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 6, 2007)

nah- i still ran.... the 1st time...  i AM from texas.... we only run from bus wreckin, kid snatchin',cattle bleedin,skeeters... lol


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 6, 2007)

think i'll stuff & mount that bugger....


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 6, 2007)

Now that there's a skeeter! How'd ya' kill it, with your car? If so, any damage?


----------



## smokincowboy (Aug 6, 2007)

hope he didn't bite ya   man he's big


----------



## ihsfab (Aug 6, 2007)

It looks like those ones found up in the southern part of Canada they got big skeeters just like that


----------



## Dutch (Aug 6, 2007)

Man, I saw that and like others I thought "Get out the fly rod"!! Almost big enough to throw a saddle on and take for a ride!!

Hey Gypsy-I got'ch be by 1 1/2 ring sizes (13)


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 6, 2007)

Looks like there's some horse fly cross breeding goin on there


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 6, 2007)

actually he flew into the ceiling fan so needless to say i'm patching that up right now....


----------



## dacdots (Aug 6, 2007)

Gypsy,Id say catch two dozen more of those wing ged creatures and smoke some sish-ka-bobs.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 6, 2007)

tying myself to the porch tonight... any recipes for a brine ?????
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 p.s. where's my dog ??????


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 6, 2007)

now who's bragging ????


----------



## dacdots (Aug 6, 2007)

Take a needle and poke bout a hundred holes in yourself,that outta chum them in real good.


----------

